# How old are you ?



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm 27


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm about the same.


----------



## Miscellaneous (Apr 11, 2006)

20


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

34 and a half


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 11, 2006)

32 (but i look younger than EastEnder   )


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 11, 2006)

Why?


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Why?



So we can work out whether your organs are worth selling on the black market


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm 22


----------



## wiskey (Apr 11, 2006)

25 years 11 months and 11 days


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 11, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> So we can work out whether your organs are worth selling on the black market


Well my liver isn't, you can have my eyes but they are a bit out.

32.833


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> 25 years 11 months and 11 dyas


Ooooh, not long then  happy birthday for 3 weeks time


----------



## wiskey (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## felixthecat (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm not telling cos you're all so much younger than me  .

(goes off to plan Botox and facelift.....)


----------



## Iam (Apr 11, 2006)

One and thirty, oh yes.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> One and thirty, oh yes.



130?


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm... 

...old enough.


----------



## JTG (Apr 11, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> 25 years 11 months and 11 days



we require hours, minutes and seconds dammit


----------



## hippogriff (Apr 11, 2006)

The sum of the integers of the the declared ages so far, divided by 3.5.

give or take a bit


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

hippogriff said:
			
		

> The sum of the integers of the the declared ages so far, divided by 3.5.
> 
> give or take a bit



I'm still not clear whether IAM is 31 or 130, so can't do the maths until that's cleared up.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2006)

just turned 41

i know i just don't look it


----------



## Iam (Apr 11, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> 130?



Speakest thou not the olden tongue?


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> Speakest thou not the olden tongue?



That's 130 then I take it


----------



## Iam (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes.

Anyone want a date?


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> Yes.
> 
> Anyone want a date?



That's got at least 3 possible meanings.


----------



## Iam (Apr 11, 2006)

I like to be clear and unambiguous, as you can see.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> I like to be clear and unambiguous, as you can see.



Yes. 

Thanks for being unambiguous and clear about your unclear ambiquity.

Is that allowed?


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 11, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> Speakest thou not the olden tongue?



_"Iworswordip tworhworawortworzel yworoworuworrworzel gworoworawortworzel!"_


----------



## hiccup (Apr 11, 2006)

Xxvii


----------



## Iam (Apr 11, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Is that allowed?



Does it raise the post count? 




			
				hiccup said:
			
		

> Xxvii


----------



## marco mark (Apr 11, 2006)

XLIII


----------



## onenameshelley (Apr 11, 2006)

26 will be 27 in June


----------



## JLN88 (Apr 11, 2006)

17, dont get much younger than that!


----------



## Random One (Apr 11, 2006)

22


----------



## Iam (Apr 11, 2006)

JLN88 said:
			
		

> 17, dont get much younger than that!



My friends' daughter is 7 weeks old, which is considerably younger than that.


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 11, 2006)

JLN88 said:
			
		

> 17, dont get much younger than that!


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 11, 2006)

33


----------



## Random One (Apr 11, 2006)

JLN88 said:
			
		

> 17, dont get much younger than that!


 yeah u do...im pretty sure we have younger on here!


----------



## onenameshelley (Apr 11, 2006)

JLN88 said:
			
		

> 17, dont get much younger than that!




Cheeky young pup that you are  

Arent you the lovely cyberfairy's brother???


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 11, 2006)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> Cheeky young pup that you are
> 
> Arent you the lovely cyberfairy's brother???



JLN, yesterday. _Apparently._


----------



## JLN88 (Apr 11, 2006)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> Cheeky young pup that you are
> 
> Arent you the lovely cyberfairy's brother???



it has been rumoured.


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> Cheeky young pup that you are
> 
> Arent you the lovely cyberfairy's brother???


and cousin apparently


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> and cousin apparently



Threads are blurring and merging within the time vortex which has opened up, at the expense of Wales...


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

It's all going to get a bit more blurry from hereon in


----------



## JLN88 (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm knee high in posts capt'n, i don't think she can hold it much longer!


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

poor old wales


----------



## FreddyB (Apr 11, 2006)

31 in 7 and a bit days

How the fuck did that happen


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

FreddyB said:
			
		

> 31 in 7 and a bit days
> 
> How the fuck did that happen



The time vortex...

We are all slipping into it now


----------



## Iam (Apr 11, 2006)

Is it yesterday yet?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 11, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> 32 (but i look younger than EastEnder   )


Me too.
(32 and look younger than Eastender - I was told I looked like a cheeky boy when I shaved my beard off)


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

not yet... we're still on last week atm


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> not yet... we're still on last week atm



which currently occupies exactly the same place in time as next week.


----------



## JLN88 (Apr 11, 2006)

The Southwest forums- "where time is like a big spiral."


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 11, 2006)

43 and counting...


----------



## felixthecat (Apr 11, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> 43 and counting...



Ok, now I'll admit to it seeing there's another 40+ person around.

43 and almost 11 months.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> Ok, now I'll admit to it seeing there's another 40+ person around.
> 
> 43 and almost 11 months.



Iam is 130. I thought that would have been old enough to make you comfortable with being a mere whippersnapper of a 43-and-almost-11-months-year-old


----------



## felixthecat (Apr 11, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Iam is 130. I thought that would have been old enough to make you comfortable with being a mere whippersnapper of a 43-and-almost-11-months-year-old



You see the things you miss when you go to the pub? The oldest man alive posts on urban!


----------



## Iam (Apr 11, 2006)

It was quite a shock to me, I can tell you.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> It was quite a shock to me, I can tell you.



I know, and just a few hours ago you were still in nappies.

This time vortex has had some strange affects on people.

I hope you enjoyed your life while it lasted.


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 11, 2006)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> Ok, now I'll admit to it seeing there's another 40+ person around.
> 
> 43 and almost 11 months.



Blimey I'm actually younger than someone! All be it only by a few months lol


----------



## Iam (Apr 11, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I hope you enjoyed your life while it lasted.



lol! err...

Yeah, it's been aight.


----------



## rowan (Apr 13, 2006)

351


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm 22 in 2 weeks. Does that mean I'm a proper adult now?


----------



## strung out (Apr 13, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> I'm 22 in 2 weeks. Does that mean I'm a proper adult now?


nah, it's at 23 you wanna be careful though... I'll be finding that one out in a few months


----------



## Groucho (Apr 13, 2006)

40
Yay!

Great age.

40. Woohooo! 40, 40, 40, 40.   Four tens. Fourty! Forty. 4ty. 4  .


40.   

But I don't look a day over 39.


----------



## nellyphant (Apr 13, 2006)

dwirty three (33)


----------



## LadyZ (Apr 13, 2006)

Ill be 22 in 2months and 9 days (I think it is!!)


----------



## LadyZ (Apr 13, 2006)

no make that 3 months and 9 days!!


----------



## girasol (Apr 13, 2006)

306,600 hours old!   

(in 4 months time...)


----------



## strung out (Apr 13, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> 306,600 hours old!
> 
> (in 4 months time...)


congrats!


----------



## astral (Apr 13, 2006)

25.  I'm starting to feel properly old now.  I was filling in some health insurance stuff the other day and I fell into the 25-40 catagory   they need smaller catagories


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 13, 2006)

SAGA holidays beckoning  

.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 13, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> 306,600 hours old!
> 
> (in 4 months time...)



That's as old as the universe and the oldest sun within it, surely?


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 13, 2006)

hippogriff said:
			
		

> The sum of the integers of the the declared ages so far, divided by 3.5.
> 
> give or take a bit



I've calculated that as 72


----------



## hammerntongues (Apr 13, 2006)

I`ll make you all feel better ......46


----------



## strung out (Apr 13, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> That's as old as the universe and the oldest sun within it, surely?


not quite


----------



## space-hopper (Apr 13, 2006)

37 next month


----------



## foamy (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm 23..........

...................but only for another 2 weeks


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 13, 2006)

foamy said:
			
		

> I'm 23..........
> 
> ...................but only for another 2 weeks



and are you made entirely of foam?


----------

